# Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile



## salmon Wim (11. April 2015)

Nachdem ich 22 Jahre in Chile auf Salmoniden gefischt hatte glaubte ich , ich würde schon wissen wo es gut und weniger gut zugeht. Dass ich aber im März noch einen unbekannten Weltklassefluss begegnen würde kam als eine völlige Ueberaschung.
Vier franzözische Freunde baten mich um für sie, unter meiner Begleitung, eine gute Königslachsfischerei in unserem Winter heraus zu finden. Vor 4 Jahren waren sie in Alaska, hatten zwar eine Anzahl an Lachsen gehakt aber nur 5 Stück gelandet. Vor 2 Jahren war es noch schlimmer. 
Sie fischten 2 Wochen mit einem Guide aus Coyhaique /Chile, der sie zwar jeden Abend zum besten 
Restaurant führte , aber  auch nicht mehr als 1 King besorgte.
Das müsste doch besser können... Nach über 100 Stunden Recherchen im Internett, Google Earth Pro, Hunderte von Mails und Telefonate mit Freunden in Chile war es klar. Wenn dieser Fluss nichts wird, dann werde ich mich NUR noch meinen Enkeln widmen.
Ende Februar flogen wir , ich selbst fast krank, ab um schliesslich nach vielen Bus-Bootswechseln ans Ende des vorgesehenen Fjordes zu gelangen. Eine letzte private Bootsfahrt brachte uns dann schliesslich zum Fluss. Welch ein Anblick. Herrliche schneebedeckten Berge die aus den Wäldern herausragten, ein traumhaft schöner , grün-blauer Fluss und eine toppfeine  Unterkunft an  der Flussmündung.  Die Anlage war vor 16 Jahren von einem Künstler mit voraussehendem Blick eigenhändig gebaut worden und umfasste : Ein Gebaude mit 6 sehr schönen Doppelschlafzimmern , jedes mit Dusche und Toilette, ein tolles Restaurant mit Küche und Sitzecke rundum den Kamin und ein Bauernhaus. 
Als dieser gute Mann starb wurde das Gut von seiner Familie geerbt und als Sommerbauernhaus( Viehzucht) verwendet. Nur einige Touristen die sich dorthin verirrt hatten fanden dort mal Unterkunft. Lachsfischer waren nie geplant .    
Der Lunch ( almuerzo), in Chile die Hauptmalzeit, wurde viel zu schnell eingenommen. Jeder wollte fischen und nicht essen. Der Besitzer setzte uns mit dem Boot ans andere Ufer wo ein langes Kiesbett lag. Beim zweiten Wurf mit der Zweihandfliegenrute gab es bei auflaufendem Wasser schon einen Biss. Kurz danach landete ich einen 3 Pfund schweren Robalo, einen schmackhaften Meeresfisch. Und so verging es auch den Uebrigen die zum Teil mit der Spinnrute fischten. Ein Biss nach dem anderen, aber nur Robalo.  
Das herrliche Steak und viel Wein am Abend vermochten meine erste Enttäuschung nur wenig weg zu wischen . Der Eigentümer meinte aber er würde öfters grosse Fische springen sehen. Na, ja, dann versuchen wir es morgen mal wieder...
Am nächsten Morgen war ich jedoch krank und fing eine Antibiotika- Kur an. Ich bat dem Besitzer um die Franzosen  8-10 km nach oben zu transportieren und dort zu fischen. Mein Gott, was war der Tag lang, habe aus meinem Bett die ganze Zeit aufs Wasser geschaut und nichts springen gesehen.
Hoffentlich fangen die etwas, dachte ich mir. Sonst stehst Du ja dumm da.
Gegen 1900 kam der erste zurück. Er sah ziemlich kaputt und nicht gerade fröhlich aus. Eigentlich wollte ich warten bis er hineinschaute, konnte es aber nicht lassen, sprang  aus dem Bett und ging ihm entgegen. "Wie war es denn". "Hör auf Mann, ich bin fix und fertig"."Wieso?"  "Die Fische haben mich kaputt gemacht". "Welche Fische ?". Na, Kings natürlich; jeder hat 5-6 Kings gefangen und einige verloren. Der kleinste war 112 cm und hatte fast 21 kg und der grösste war 133 cm, mit Bauchumfang 88 cm und 35,1 kg". "Wie bitte? Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein. Hast Du denn Bilder ? ". "Ja, schau mal" . "Ist ja nicht zu fassen......und sogar ganz frische Fische dabei". "Ja, mehr als die Hälfte war blitzeblank".  Dieser Abend dauerte noch sehr lange...... Morgen würde ich auch dabei sein.
Leider nicht; zu schlapp. Ich musste noch mindestens einen Tag daheim bleiben. Am Abend ,das gleiche . 18 Stück hatten sie gelandet, aber es waren auch 2 Ruten gebrochen und eine Rolle explodiert. Sie waren wieder zu der gestrigen Stelle gewesen. Morgen würden sie zu einer anderen Stelle gehen ,noch weiter nach oben. 
Diesmal  war ich aber dabei. Herrliches Sonnenwetter. Die ruhig fliessende Strömung unterhalb einer Stromschnelle neben einem etwa 600 m langem Kiesbett sah sehr verlockend aus.  Da es unterhalb der Rausche hier nur etwa 40 m breit war und es kein Wind gab setzte ich zunächst meine Einhandrute mit einer 300 Grains Teeny Schnur und eine grosse chartreusefarbene Fliege ( mit 2 Haken) ein. Nicht mal 5 Minuten später gab es einen vehementen Biss und das Spiel konnte beginnen. Pfui Teufel, sind die Biester stark. Erst mal 100 m nach unten und dann eine bewegungslose Pause. Ziehen hat keinen Zweck. Nach 10 Minuten meint mein Begleiter dass ich wohl an Treibholz oder Boden festhänge!? Nach 10 weiteren Minuten kommt aber wieder Bewegung. Erst langsam und dann schneller, mir entgegen. Ich hole wie verrückt Schnur ein. Kurz vor mir bekomme ich ihn das erste Mal kurz zu Gesicht. Dann aber springt er voll aus dem Wasser. Welch eine Schönheit! ( Das kann man von Kings nicht immer sagen). Nach 2 weiteren Runs kann ich ihn in eine Sandnische ziehen. Schnell wird gemessen, 2 Bilder gemacht bis SIE wieder wegschwimmen darf. Deutlich ein Weibchen, frisch, platin-silbrig gefärbt , relativ schlank, 114 cm lang und nur 20,8 kg schwer. Eine halbe Stunde später wiederholt sich das Spiel. Wieder ein Weibchen, wieder frisch -silbrig, wieder 114 cm ,  diesmal aber 24,4 kg.
Inzwischen war aber der Wind aufgekommen und die grosse Fliege gab zu viel Luftwiederstand. Deshalb schaltete ich auf meine Zweihandrute um. Es kann sein dass die Fliege gegen die Rute geknallt ist , aber nach kaum 10 Minuten hatte ich 2 Rutenteile in der Hand. Gebrochen , und nicht an einem Verbindungsteil!?  Ich habe mich dann eine Weile hingesetzt, was Bilder gemacht, meinen Lunch gegessen und dann doch meine ( Ersatz)spinnrute aufgebaut und einen Blinker angeküpft.
Vor sehr vielen Jahren hatte ich mit dem 28 G silbernen Pixee mit orangener Plastikeinlage meinen ersten King gefangen. Müsste hier also auch gehen. Und das tat es. Komischerweise? war es diesmal ein leichtgefärbtes Männchen , das mir alle Ecken vom Fluss zeigte. Zum Schluss war ich so kaputt, dass ich den Fisch nicht aufheben konnte und der Eigentümer mich sitzend hinter dem Fisch fotografierte. Dieser war mit 35,2 kg mein schwerster und zweitbester Fisch in der Gruppe.
Dann fing es leider , nach monatelanger Trockenheit, an auf Teufel komm heraus zu regnen. Dadurch wurden die Fangchancen anfänglich verringert, danach aber stark verbessert. 
Kurz und gut: meine erste Gruppe endete bei 61 Kings mit einem Schnitt von 3-4 Königslachse/Person/Tag. Die zweite ( dreier) Gruppe , nur aus Spinnfischer zusammengesetzt, dagegen hatte gutes Wetter, profitierte von fallendem Wasserstand und endete bei 104 Lachsen mit einem Schnitt von 7 Lachsen/Person/Tag. Obwohl nicht gezielt darauf gefischt wurde gab es bei beiden Gruppen noch einige schöne Regenbognerinnen bis 3 kg und erwischte ich im letzten Augenblick noch eine 4 kg Meerforelle. Was uns richtig am zweifeln machte war die Bemerkung eines
örtlichen Fischereibiologens, dass es unter unseren Fängen ebenfalls einige Salmo Salar ( Atlantik Lachs) gegeben haben soll. Die Experten waren sich nicht einig......
Die grösste Ueberraschung gab es jedoch am letzten Abend als der Besitzer mir sagte dass er nicht viel Lust mehr hatte um so lange ausserhalb der Zivilisation zu verbleiben und dass er das ganze preisgünstig verkaufen wolle.....
Meine Frau meint dass ich selbst zu alt dafür bin. Die Enkeln meinen dass ich viel zu wenig mit Ihnen unternehme. ( Wenn ich zu Hause bin widme ich denen fast die ganze Zeit). Also, wer Interesse hat an Eigentum an dem besten Königslachsfluss den ich je gesehen habe ( etwa 20) kann sich bei mir melden...


----------



## Taxidermist (11. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Petri zu den guten Fischen.
Traumhaft!
Für die Umsetzung dieses Traums würde ich aber entweder kriminell werden müssen, oder noch eben einen Lottogewinn machen!

Jürgen


----------



## salmon Wim (11. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Hallo Jürgen, 
Danke, war nicht ne grosse Leistung die Fische zu fangen; eher die Stelle zu finden. Bin schwer am überlegen wie man praktisch mit dem Umstand vorgehen kann...
Anbei noch ein Paar Bilder u.a. vom grössten Fisch ( 36,3 kg; nicht von mir gefangen!) und von der Meerforelle
Gruss


----------



## Norge Fan (12. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Wahnsinn was ihr da erlebt habt, danke für's dran teilhaben.


----------



## Alex1860 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Wow einfach nur Wow! Petri heil!!! Leider zu wenig Kleingeld sonst hätt ich mich schon gemeldet


----------



## Trickyfisher (12. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Nur mal so rein interesse halber, was kostet denn das so ein Lachs Angler Häuschen in Chile, so Alles drum und drann (nicht das ich mir so was leisten könnte, aber man wird ja noch träumen dürfen...).


----------



## Spiderpike (12. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Sehr schöner Bericht.....Danke


----------



## bacalo (13. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Klasse!
 Danke für deinen Bericht#6.


----------



## Scabbers (13. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Wahnsinn! Toller Bericht und Danke für das daran Teilhaben lassen :m


----------



## Ossipeter (13. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Wow! Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen!


----------



## Trickyfisher (13. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Nur mal der Interesse wegen, kommen Königslachse in Chile eigentlich natürlicher Weise vor oder wurden die dort irgentwann mal eingebürgert?
Ich dachte mal, die gibts nur in Nordamerika (USA, Kanada, Alaska), oder irre ich mich?
TL
Johannes


----------



## salmon Wim (13. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Hallo Johannes ( Tricky Fisher),
Ich weiss nicht ob ich hier im Forum einen Preis sagen sollte.
Ich weiss bloss dass wenn die Amerikaner hiervon Luft bekommen,  es sofort verkauft ist.  In Alaska, das eine solche Fischerei kaum bieten kann, würde dies mehr als das 10 Fache kosten.
Würde es Interesse geben in Januar oder Februar 2016 dorthin zu fliegen ( Flug ca € 950) so schätze ich dass man für 10 Tage mit Euro 2400-2500 all-in dabei ist. Ich kann da mal nachhaken.
Im übrigen siehe ich dass Du auch auf meinen " Grönland 2014" Bericht mit einer Frage nach Kosten reagiert hast.
Meine Freunde zahlen in diesem Jahr für 9 Tage/8 Nächte Komplettaufenthalt ( ohne Flüge zu ca Euro 1000) in Grönland Euro 1625 . Weitere Info' s bei mir.


----------



## salmon Wim (13. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Hallo 
Königslachse gab es urspünglich nur in BC, Alaska und Kamchatka( wo ich in 1994 meinen ersten King gefangen habe).
Da Chile landschaftlich Norwegen sehr ähnelt haben Norwegische Investoren in Chile viele Fischzuchtanlagen gebaut. Nach Norwegen ist Chile jetzt der zweitgrösste Produzent von Zuchtlachs.es werden vor allem Atlantik Lachs, Silberlachs und Regenbogen gezüchtet. Vor 30 Jahren galt dies auch dem Königslachs dessen Fleisch jedoch als etwas weniger gut als die der obenerwähnten Sorten gesehen wird. Bei Stürmen sind jede Menge 
Kings aus den Anlagen geflohen. Komischerweise haben die dabei keine Probleme mit der Fortpflanzung gehabt und sind einfach zum Laichen in die grösseren Flüsse aufgestiegen und haben sich dermassen gut reproduziert dass die Fische mittlerweilen sogar ganz Feuerland herumgezogen sind und sich schon in Argentinien am Atlantischen  Ozean im Rio Catalina befinden. Die Population darf man heutzutage getrost als natürlich betrachten. Und dies gilt ebemso der Bach- und Regenbogenforelle wie dem Saibling ( salvelinus fontinalis, einer meiner Lieblingsfischen) welche vor mehr als Hundert Jahren als Brut hauptsächlich aus England dorthin transportiert wurden. Sowie übrigens auch in Neu Seeland, wo es im Canterbury river auch ( wenig) Kings gibt. 
Wenn ich noch mal Zeit habe schreibe ich noch mal einen Bericht über die Trockenfliegenfischerei mit Tchernobyl Ants auf grosse Bach- und Regenbogenforellen, heimisch in Chile aber auch oft sonstwo praktizierbar. 15-20 Bachforellen zwischen 2-8 Pfund an einem Nachmittag in Chile keine Ausnahme...wo bleiben die doven Reiseveranstalter?


----------



## schwab (13. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

oh man hammer wieso hat man nicht mehr urlaub? ist chile auch auf eigene faust und ohne guide interessant zum fischen?
hey johannes hast nicht lust im dez/jan nochmal nach venezuela zu gehen? mit dem rucksack do it yourself? gruss hannes


----------



## BERND2000 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*



salmon Wim schrieb:


> Hallo
> Königslachse gab es urspünglich nur in BC, Alaska und Kamchatka( wo ich in 1994 meinen ersten King gefangen habe).
> Da Chile landschaftlich Norwegen sehr ähnelt haben Norwegische Investoren in Chile viele Fischzuchtanlagen gebaut. Nach Norwegen ist Chile jetzt der zweitgrösste Produzent von Zuchtlachs.....



Ein wirklich irrer Bericht und ohne Frage muss es dort traumhaft sein.
Ich will hier auch nur für etwas Klarheit sorgen, weil nicht alle Dein Wissen haben werden.



Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach, Salmoniden gab es nur auf der Nordhalbkugel, die haben es wohl nie geschafft das warme Wasser am Äquator zu durchwandern.
Auch wenn`s schmerzt, dort eine Plage wie die Grundeln im Rhein.
Na gut so eine Plage wie die Zander im Rhein....
Eben vielleicht nicht für Menschen.

Globaler Irrsinn oder eben Weltverbesserung durch Menschenhand, aber vermutlich unumkehrbar. 
Die werden nun vermutlich das Ökosystem im Süden über Jahrtausende aufmischen und verändern.


Wann da wohl die Ersten Dorsche gehalten werden...
Den dort eingebürgerten Bieber versucht man dort nun auch wieder auszurotten.
So wie bei uns Bisam oder Waschbär.

Wir haben und wir werden es immer wieder tun.#c


----------



## Trickyfisher (14. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Hi Wim
Echt, nur ca. 2500 euro inkl. Flug und Alles? Klingt ja echt interessant!
Wäre doch gelacht, wenn sich da im Anglerboard nicht ein Gruppe "Angelverrückte" finden würde, die das mal machen will, wäre für mich echt eine Überlegung wert.
Ich hab damals auch wegen Grönland bei dir angefragt, da ich eigentlich jedes Jahr einmal eine Angeltreise untenhme, dabei aber immer das Problem habe, dass ich alleine reise, also eine Gruppe brauche, an die ich mich anschließen kann und es sollte auch nicht zu teuer sein, also so ca. 2500 Euro passen  (Alaska-Wildnislodge um 5ooo Euro ohne Flug definitiv nicht).
Also, sollte sich da mal eine Gruppe finden, die so was machen will und preismäßig Alles im genannten Rahmen bleibt, Infos bitte.
Hannes:
Venezuela würde ich echt gerne wieder mal fahren, aber auf eigene Faust als Rucksacktourist in einem der gefährlichsten Ländern der Welt unterwegs zu sein, ist mir doch etwas zu heiß.
Das würde ich mir an deiner Stelle noch mal sehr gut überlegen bzw. jetzt schon anfangen, Rücklagen für div. Lösegeld Forderungen auf die Seite zu legen.
TL
Johannes


----------



## salmon Wim (14. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Hallo Johannes, 
Missverständnis: Euro 2500 für den kompletten Aufenthalt in zchile plus Euro 950 Flug.
Gruss


----------



## schwab (14. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

mir gehts auch immer so das halt niemand aus meim freundeskreis so angelverrückt ist und auch noch die zeit zum reisen. also was das reiseziel angeht wär ich einigermasen flexibel:vik: solang man was orentliches an den haken bekommt. Guayana soll auch hammer sein vor allem auf wels. aber was venezuela und die sicherheit dort angeht glaub ich das wird oft heisser geckocht als es ist. wir waren vor zwei jahren in kolumbien. als wir die "empfehlung" des auswärtigen amtes für kolumbien gelesen haben wurde uns ganz anders und mein kumpel der leidenschaftlicher fotograf ist dachte ernsthaft darüber nach seine kameraausrüstung vielleicht besser nicht mitzunehmen. wir waren die letzten zehn jahre wirklich viel unterwegs aber haben uns schlieslich mal abgesehn von einer ecke in bogota selten in einem land so  sicher gefühlt wie dort. und haben auch nie etwas mitbekommen das andere reisende probleme haten. aber klar ein gewisses restrisiko bleibt sicher immer.


----------



## cohosalmon (20. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Das ist ja wirklich interessant, salmon wim. Und tolle Fische! Da haben die Chilenen so mal nebenbei ein kuenstlich erschaffenes Salmonidenparadies hergestellt! Ob das biologisch gut ist, sei mal dahingestellt aber fuer Angler kurzfristig sicher ein Traum!

Das die Kings minderwertiges Fleisch haben ist sicher nicht richtig. Kings sind schwierig in Zuchstationen zu halten - sind anfaellig - und haben sich dadurch an verschiedenen Stellen mit Aquakultur nicht bewaehrt.


----------



## salmon Wim (21. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Hallo Cohosalmon, 
Hast schon recht , dass die Kings sich in Zuchtanstalten schwieriger halten lassen.In der Natur haben sie sich mittlerweilen in Chile fest etabliert. Die zZ gefangenen Fische darf man gut als "Wildlachse"bezeichnen. Und obwohl sie die Laichplätze der Forellen einnehmen hat das den Bestand an Forellen noch kaum beeinflusst, wie aus den Bildern mit meiner Frau hervorgeht. Sie laichen etwas später oder halt mehr im Flussoberlauf. Mit einigen Ausnahmen werden grosse Forellen sowieso entweder im Fluss in der Zeit des Wechsels vom Fluss zum See und umgekehrt oder im See gefangen.
Komischerweise gibt es bezgl. des Aufstiegs des Kings in Chile 2 Flusskategorien: Flüsse in den der King nur im frühen Sommer aufsteigt. Wenn man dort, wie ZB im Rio Simpson oder Manihuales, im Spätsommer fischt gibt es nur braune Kings. Oder Flüsse, meist etwas kleiner, wo Kings in 6-7 unterschiedlichen Runs den ganzen Sommer aufsteigen . Hier kann man am Ende des Sommer noch frische Kings fangen. "Unser"Fluss gehört zu der letzten Kategorie. 
Ein weiterer Unterschied mit zB Alaska ist dass die Kings entweder riesig gross werden, wie in" unserem" Fluss, oder nicht viel über das Stadium des "Jacks" hinauswachsen wie zB im Rio Bonito am Lago Rupanco. Anbei mal einen solchen kleinen King, den man Freund unbedingt zum Essen haben wollte, und voller Laich war.
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------



## cohosalmon (22. April 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Was Du ueber die Aufstiegszeiten berichtest, ist voellig normal auch in Nordamerika. Viele Fluesse, besonders die grossen Stroeme wie Sacramento, Columbia, Fraser oder Skeena haben etliche Unterarten die sich unter anderem durch verschiedene Aufstiegszeiten unterscheiden. Da sie sich selten kreuzen, bilden sich unterschiedliche Genpools aus, die auch Groesse und Gestalt differenzieren. Das hat die Natur geschickt eingerichtet damit Naturkatastrophen wie Erdrutsche, Extremwasserstaende etc nicht eine ganze Art auf einen Schlag ausrotten. Ein weiterer Schutzmechanismus besonders bei Kings/Chinooks ist das es in vielen Fluessen 3, 4 und manchmal 5 und selten auch 7 jaehrige Kingstaemme gibt, was bedeutet, dass sie jewels nach 3, 4.... Jahren im Salzwasser zum Laichen zurueckkehren. Ein laengerer Meeresaufenthalt bedeutet groessere Fische. 3 jaehrige Kings sind irgendwo zwischen 10 und 25 Pfund Endgewicht, 4 jaehrige 15 -40 Pfund, 5 jaehrige schon Monster bis ueber 60 Pfund und die 7 jaehriger koennen Weltrekorde bis ueber 100 Pfund erreichen.

Scheint, die Chilenen hatten sich ein paar gute 5 jaehrige Staemme fuer ihr damaliges Kingzuchtprogramm geholt - zur Freude der Angler heute!


----------



## Tortugaf (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

Glüchwunsch

Hatte auch mal das Glück in Chile auf  Robalos , Forellen und Lachs zufischen.

G. Frank


----------



## Benhurr (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Weltklasse Fischerei auf Königslachs in Chile*

cool.


----------

